# Bootsanstrich



## Möhnebiber (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo
Habe gerade nach Infos über den Bootsanstrich hier im Board gesucht und leider nichts richtiges für mich gefunden, also bitte nicht böse sein wenn ich hier eine alte Kamelle anspreche die ich einfach nur nicht gefunden habe.#c

Meine Frage:
Habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein GFK Boot zugelegt (mein altes Lorsby war mir zu laut), dieses GFK Boot war bestrichen mit einer alten Farbe die auch sehr rissig (Verdreckt)  war. Abschleifen hätte bei diesem fest zähen Anstrich nicht hingehauen, so entschied ich mich für den Heißluftföhn, das ging auch sehr gut und ich konnte das Boot fast vollständig von seiner alten Farbe befreien. 
Jetzt die Frage:
Wie behandele ich jetzt die Oberfläche von dem Boot, da ich noch Epoxydharz übrig habe, habe ich schon daran gedacht diesen gleichmäßig aufzutragen, quasi als Porenfüller und wollte danach das Boot mit grünem Bootslack streichen (von aussen).
Von innen habe ich es genauso vor nur halt mit weissem Bootslack.
Das Boot ist nicht ständig im Wasser, wird also mit einem Trailer immer wieder mit nach Hause genommen. Kann mir einer einen entsprechenden Lack empfehlen?
Und ist es zu empfehlen das Boot mit Epoxydharz (als Porenfüller), vor dem Lackanstrich zu bestreichen?|kopfkrat

Gruß Christoph:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

moin christoph

hast du das boot bis auf dem gfk runtergeschliffen oder iss das gelcoat noch drauf ? die poren solltest du aber auf alle fälle vorher spachteln und schleifen. falls dein gelcoat noch drauf iss sehe unbedingt nach ob du kleine haarrisse im coat findest sehen meistens aus wie ein kleines netzwerk risse von innen nach aussen laufend.bin drauf gekommen weil du schreibst im lack waren überall risse. diese spannungsrisse mußt du auf alle fälle ausschleifen bis auf das gfk wenn das gfk verfärbungen aufweist diese stellen auch ausschleifen so das ein trichter entsteht natürlich schön flach. danach neue glassfasermatten auflaminiren von innen nach außen mit einer kleinen anfangen die anderen immer überlappen bis du die stärke vom rumpf wieder hast. aber vorher die sgeschliffenden stellen richtig austrocknen lassen. dann schleifen spachteln fertich.Risse im gelcoat sind zeichen von osmose d.h wasser ist in dein gfk eingedrungen und zersetzt unaufhörlich die fasern.ich bin selber gerade am neuaufbau eines gfk bootes es sah auch alles nicht so wild aus.und dann schau mal hier nach.die anstrichfiebel von international Yachtfarben.
http://www.yachtpaint.com/germany/default.asp 

und dann bei den profis in sachen boote.da hab ich auch so eineige tricks erlesen können.
http://www.boote-forum.de/

ist zwar ein forum aber kein anglerforum man möge es mir verzeihen !!!

so dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß und gutes gelingen.

gruß andy


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

Also als Porenfüller würde ich Gelcoat verwenden, da Polyesterharz ohne verwendung von Glasfasermatten zu schnell reisst.
Was die Farbe anbelangt, lass Dir mal einen kostenlosen Katalog von Gruendel.de kommen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

@ snoek

polyesterspachtel reißt doch nicht zumindest nich bei kleinen poren |kopfkrat .der iss dazu da um kleine unebenheiten auszugleichen. du meinst epoxydharz.

gruß
andy


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ snoek
> 
> du meinst epoxydharz.
> 
> ...


 
Nö, ich meine schon Polyester Harz (ich habe gerade noch mal auf die Dose geguckt). Das ist das Zeug, was man normalerweise für Glasfasermatten nimmt. Und wenn Du es ohne Matten benutzt, wird es zwar steinhart, kann aber unter Belastung reissen oder wegbrechen.


----------



## muddyliz (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

Also ich habe bei meinem GFK-Boot erst die alte Farbe komplett runtergeschliffen, dann alle Macken einfach mit Glasfaserspachtel (für Autos) gespachtelt, dann Alles mit etwas mit Wasser verdünntem B3-Holzleim (B4 ist nur angebracht, wenn das Boot längere Zeit im Wasser liegen würde) 2 mal satt eingepinselt und dann mit 2K-Bootslack 2 mal gestrichen. Ich bin zwar kein Bootsfachmann, aber das hält. Allerdings lässt der Bootslack nach 2 Jahren langsam nach, er färbt etwas ab. Beim 2. Boot habe ich statt teurem Bootslack billigeren, lösungsmittelhaltigen Lack genommen, der ist zwar nicht so hart wie der 2K-Bootslack, aber dafür färbt er nach 2 Jahren nicht ab.


----------



## Waldemar (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

Hallo muddyliz, das mit dem Holzleim hab ich nicht gerafft.
Kannst Du oder vileicht jemand anders das mal genauer erklären?
Ich fang nämlich auch grad an mein Boot zu lackieren.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

@ snoek 
ah ja nun gut ich hab epoxydharz mit härter für die glasfasermatten und polyester paste mit härter für den feinschliff .
@muddyliz 
da komm ich jetzt auch nich ganz mit;+.holzleim;+ und das iss was für die ewigkeit anscheinend nich sonnst würde der 2 k lack halten zumindest für einen längeren zeitraum.das iss ein gfk boot.
na ich geb schon lieber ne mark mehr aus .übrigens gibt internationalfarben grund und verdünner entscheident billiger beim großen auktionshaus#6
gruß
andy


----------



## Möhnebiber (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

Hallo

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Also Risse hat das GFK nicht, Die Farbe war nur so dick aufgtragen worden das man sie schlecht abschleifen konnte. Die Risse (es waren eher schon Furchen von 1mm) waren in der Farbe (Lack) vorhanden.
Leider weiß ich nicht was ein Gelcoat ist|kopfkrat, Asche auf mein Haupt.

Mir geht es darum etwas günstiges zum Porenfüllen zu finden, da das Boot 4,5m lang ist und da einiges zusammen kommt. Der mir bekannte Glasfaserspachtel ist sehr teuer. Aber es wird sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen, oder ich nehme den mir bis jetzt noch unbekannten Gelcoat.;+

Der Wasserfeste Leim ist eine gute Idee, jedoch härtet dieser genauso aus wie Epoxidharz und somit wäre dann wohl wieder Bruchgefahr zu erwarten oder?

oh man schon wieder so spät.....

schöne Grüße Christoph


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

polyester spachtel kostet für 2kg ca 15 europas im obi autoabteilung damit kommst du ne ecke hin. gelcoat ist die weiße schicht auf dem gfk rumpf praktisch unter der farbe oder das boot iss so alt das es noch kein celcoat drauf hat.so wie sich das anhört hast du antifouling runtergeholt im unterwasserbereich oder ? da drunter die weiße schicht iss das gelcoat.wenn da irgendwo ganz feine risse sind die mußt du aufschleifen.das gfk ist meist grün oder leicht bläulich wenn da braune stellen drinne sind die mußt du beseitigeen das iss osmose.
gruß
andy


----------



## Möhnebiber (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

Hi Andy
2kg für 15 euro das hört sich ja bezahlbar an.
Ist denn ein Gelcoat dringend zu empfeheln oder kann ich, wenn ich das Boot gespachtelt habe direkt mit dem Bootslack draufgehen.
Das Boot wird ja nicht auf dem Wasser gelagert sondern kommt immer wieder nach Hause ins trockene.

schöne Grüße 

Christoph


----------



## Möhnebiber (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

Hallo
Kleine Frage noch
Ist denn ein Polyesterspachtel gleichzeitig auch für Glasfaser geeignet. Habe gerade mal bei ebay geschaut und da sind große Preisunterschiede (also teurer) wenn der Polyesterspachtel gleichzeitig auch Glasfaserspachtel ist.
Oder ist das alles Quatsch............


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

Bei Polyesterspachtel gibt es zwei Sorten:
Glasfaserspachel und Feinspachtel.
Glasfaser Spchtel nimmst du bei Stellen, die auch was halten sollen. Feinspachtel ist nur für kleinere Macken, hält aber nichts.
Dann gibt es noch den Polyerterharz, der ist zum Verarbeiten mit Glasfasermatten.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

@ möhnebiber

wenn du das boot nich im wasser liegen lässt reicht eine grundierung (primer) zb interprotect soll man zwar nich bei gfk im unterwassertbereich.aber du hast ja keine yacht die tag und nacht im salzigen element liegt. dann einfach 2 k lack drüber zb perfection von international.fertisch.für deine poren  nimmst du feinspachtel.wie snoek schon sagte der iss nur für kleine macken .und poren sind nur kleine macken.so nu rann an die arbeit. nochmal im kurzdurchlauf . spachtel polyester feinspachtel aussem obi.schleifen bis alles glatt iss. dann 3 schichten mit rolle interprotect.dann 2-3 schichten perfection das gillt fürs ganze boot. fertisch .......wenn du willst kannst du natürlich auch den unterwasserbereich mit antifouling machen .dann statt 2 k lack vc 17 m von international nehmen iss aber teuer.muß nich kann !!!!#6#6#6
gruß
andy


----------



## NOK Angler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

hi , wegen Spachtelmasse und Poly. Harz + Härter sowie evtl. benötigte Glasgewebe ( nicht Matte , zuviel schleiferei ! ) würd ich mal hier gucken. http://www.polyester-shop.de/index.html

haben auch noch andere für den Bootsbauer / restaurator interessante Sachen.


----------



## Möhnebiber (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

Hallo andy

Erstmal besten Dank ich habe es jetzt wie folgt vor:

1. Das Boot mit 3 Schichten Primer behandeln

2. Dann das Boot 2 mal mit Glasfaserspachtel spachteln und        schleifen  

3. Dann das Boot mit 2k Bootslack 2 mal bestreichen.

Für den Glasfaserspachtel und den Bootslack habe ich bei ebay schon günstige Anbieter gefunden. Für den Primer muß ich jetzt noch googlen, falls einer eine günstige Adresse hat kann er das ja hier der Nachwelt hinterlegen:m.

Eine Frage noch würdet ihr das Boot erst mit Primer behandeln und dann spachteln oder andersherum also erst spachteln und dann der Primer.
Habe im Netz die unterschiedlichtsten Abläufe gelesen.

schöne Grüße 

Christoph


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

Mit Glasfaser würde ich nur spachteln, wenn du etwas grösse Macken ausbessern willst. Auf keinen Fall den ganzen Rumpf damit einschmieren, dann schleifst Du Dir nen Wolf.


----------



## NOK Angler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

ich würde erst spachteln und denn primern. so hast du auch primer auf den géspachtelten oberflächen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

mach es so wie nok-angler und ich es geschrieben haben erst spchteln dann primer und dann lack.so iss die normale reihenfolge.
gruß
andy


----------



## Möhnebiber (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsanstrich*

jo alles klar besten Dank.


----------

